# Â£64 m!



## matt71 (Aug 25, 2014)

As a die hard united fan I am excited we are getting some decent players in but  I am aghast to the waste of money we are spending on de Maria!


After another poor showing today it clearly showed where we need to strength and this purchase is not the answer !


Instead of going for the league we look relegation  material and next weeks game against burnley is now a 6 pointer!


Sorry for the moan but not felt this bad about  my team since the late 80's 


Thanks for reading


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

It does seem to be a very confused Club at the moment!

On the one hand vG is (correctly imo) stating that the squad is unbalanced, with something like 6 #9s and 5 #10s. But then he goes out and buys another (star) forward when it's obvious that the major 'problems' are elsewhere on the field!

I'd certainly buy into his 'it's not an overnight job' philosophy, but he doesn't seem to be addressing the problems with any real sense of priority!

Sunderland did an excellent job of nullifying them yesterday, but I'd fear it wasn't all that difficult. Sunderland's goal came from a pinpoint cross/corner and involved a nice feint but a quality defence wouldn't have fallen for that so easily or would have had additional cover for that move. Rooney had another very quiet/almost invisible day. He's not the inspiring sort of Captain Beckham was - and  don't think ever will be. There's some obvious quality in the squad, but it's certainly not shining! 

Their Annual Report is due out pretty soon and I think the media is likely to take a negative approach to that - even if profit is up on the Â£65m from last year. The loss of the CL cash will hurt them, though there was Â£200m raised via a share issue/sale a few months ago - so quite a war-chest. With the transfer window closing shortly, I would have expected to see a lot more activity, but the way  the di Maria signing has been handled might mean they have just kept things quieter than others!

As vG has stated, the next 3 months will be difficult and it will be a miracle if they win the league, but expect an improvement, if not a title shot. The January transfer window could be a busy time for them - just hope it's driven by the same management team!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 25, 2014)

Frightening waste of Â£Â£Â£'s in last 12 months. Starting with Fellanini then mata to certain extent a decent player but not one that was needed.


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 25, 2014)

To be honest I would disagree that he's not required as so far United have shown a complete lack of pace and penetration. I think Di Maria will give the attacking intent that is missing. 

What I would agree with is that he doesn't solve the issue. United still need to invest in a quality CM (Vidal) and a couple of defenders (Blind/Hummels type players). If they can bring in these addition 3 on top of Di Maria then sort out the casualty list then things will improve dramatically.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 25, 2014)

These things go in cycles. Manure have had their time. It's going to be a few years of rebuilding and suffering. LMFAO !!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2014)

de Maria is an excellent player IMO but frustrating to watch, whenever I see him play he's always trying the 40 yard screamer rather than do the "team" thing.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 25, 2014)

He is correct in the sense that the squad is unbalanced, but if you look at the number of players at #9 and #10's as quoted the Beeb:

[TABLE="class: data-table"]
[TR="class: row2"]
[TD="class: left first"]Javier Hernandez - Squad player

                        [/TD]
[TD="class: left"]                   Marouane Fellaini - Not a No 10

                        [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: left first"]                   Robin van Persie - World Class

                        [/TD]
[TD="class: left"]                   Adnan Januzaj - Not a No 10

                        [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: row2"]
[TD="class: left first"]                   Danny Welbeck - Not good enough

                        [/TD]
[TD="class: left"]                   Shinji Kagawa - Not used enough

                        [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: left first"]                   James Wilson - Not established

                        [/TD]
[TD="class: left"]                   Juan Mata - World Class

                        [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: row2"]
[TD="class: left first"]                   Angelo Henriquez (on loan at Dinamo Zagreb) - Not established

                        [/TD]
[TD="class: left"]                   Nick Powell - Not established

                        [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: left"]                   Wayne Rooney - World Class (On his day)


[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

So out of the 11 "forward players", 2 aren't really forward players and only 3 are world class. Welbeck needs to go, and the youngsters need to be given a chance or got shot of. Need defenders, and STOP PLAYING 3 AT THE BACK. Smalling and Rafael and good enough, should'nt have sold Buttner and since Shaw is injured there's no designated LB. Jones and Evans need to work on CB understanding. Be interesting to see how Rojo gets on.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Need defenders, and STOP PLAYING 3 AT THE BACK. Smalling and Rafael and good enough, should'nt have sold Buttner and since Shaw is injured there's no designated LB. Jones and Evans need to work on CB understanding. Be interesting to see how Rojo gets on.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly need 'Bossing' ones - decision-makers/organisers/leaders of the Adams/Terry/Kompany mould. Oddly, it (defence) is one of the areas where Rooney does excellent work as well as his 'normal' role!

I think vG may actually be reasonably happy playing 3 at the back for the benefits the extra the extra player gives further up the field. It wasn't that that allowed Sunderland to score yesterday. 

Still waiting expectantly to hear some late signings of stars in Midfield and Defence though! And some ditching of the excess mentioned above!


----------



## jp5 (Aug 25, 2014)

Doing worse than Moyes at the moment! Wonder if he'll receive the same criticism.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 25, 2014)

crazy money!       when will this madness stop?


----------



## matt71 (Aug 25, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Doing worse than Moyes at the moment! Wonder if he'll receive the same criticism.
		
Click to expand...


Getting it it from me! Under Moyes we were just clueless but had some shape. Under lvg we have nothing and the fact he just sits in the dugout without getting up and about to adjust things is not building me with confidence!

i can accept us not winning games but the lack of ability and ideas is appalling!We actually only had one shot on target yesterday and that was the goal!


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 25, 2014)

we can talk of moyes and van gall all we want but how much of this is down to the short sightedness or living in the now of fergie ?
Personally and i did say it here ,  i thought moyes was mad to take the job ,

Unless they buy a few others , with 2 CB & 2 CMF then the di maria purchase wont make much difference IMO 

Cian are you listening to me yet matey


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Getting it it from me! Under Moyes we were just clueless but had some shape. Under lvg we have nothing and the fact he just sits in the dugout without getting up and about to adjust things is not building me with confidence!

i can accept us not winning games but the lack of ability and ideas is appalling!We actually only had one shot on target yesterday and that was the goal!
		
Click to expand...

Under moyes your premadonnas threw the toys out of the cot and refused to play well , thought they were just hurting the manager , in fact they were hurting the image of the club and selling their supporters short ..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 25, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			These things go in cycles. Manure have had their time. It's going to be a few years of rebuilding and suffering. LMFAO !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I see the anti man united bias maybe that explains you trying to kill simon at hillside.


----------



## matt71 (Aug 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Under moyes your premadonnas threw the toys out of the cot and refused to play well , thought they were just hurting the manager , in fact they were hurting the image of the club and selling their supporters short ..
		
Click to expand...

Unable to disagree with that! Fergie has a lot to blame for the mess we are in!


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 25, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Doing worse than Moyes at the moment! Wonder if he'll receive the same criticism.
		
Click to expand...

Making comparisons after just two league games?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Unable to disagree with that! Fergie has a lot to blame for the mess we are in!
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. If you want to 'blame' him for the huge amount of success they had under his management, then I think he'd be happy to take that blame. He picked a pretty good time to 'retire' but it wasn't him that caused the damage last year! He'd have sorted that out with a quick hair-dryer and boot effort!

Unfortunately Moyes wasn't up to the task - and it has seriously damaged both MU and Moyes (would/could he take on the Palace job?).

They have now got the sort of Manager they should have got to follow Fergie, but how much corrective surgery and rehab will be needed - and whether 'the patient' will ever fully recover - is pretty unclear currently!


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm. If you want to 'blame' him for the huge amount of success they had under his management, then I think he'd be happy to take that blame. He picked a pretty good time to 'retire' but it wasn't him that caused the damage last year! He'd have sorted that out with a quick hair-dryer and boot effort!

Unfortunately Moyes wasn't up to the task - and it has seriously damaged both MU and Moyes (would/could he take on the Palace job?).

They have now got the sort of Manager they should have got to follow Fergie, but how much corrective surgery and rehab will be needed - and whether 'the patient' will ever fully recover - is pretty unclear currently!
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say he picked a pretty good time to retire if you think the squad he had was capable of keeping success flowing .. 

i do agree with you that he picked a good time retire , because he had slowly replace the quality he had with inferior players and when it as time for these inferior players to step up to the mark they were found wanting ..

Not anti utd or a utd fan in equal measure , i looked at the team moyes was inheriting and position for position at the in too many positions it was weaker than the team he left .. 
Fergie timed his escape perfectly


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2014)

Dose anyone know the genuine prices paid to buy a Barclays or Sky Bet football club these days.

Are we getting to the stage where individual players are worth more than the entire team.

With the exemption of Celtic I think Â£64m would probably buy every team in the Scottish Leagues.


----------



## Durango (Aug 25, 2014)

It's Â£48m plus add ons. Which is the going rate if you want to sign world class players.  At least United are using their own money on signings, unlike the oil clubs Chelsea and Man City spending someone else's. Fellaini and Mata were signings that weren't needed but di Maria should be a class apart if used correctly. Just need some physical strength now in midfield as the current lot are way below par.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Why do you say he picked a pretty good time to retire if you think the squad he had was capable of keeping success flowing .. 

i do agree with you that he picked a good time retire , because he had slowly replace the quality he had with inferior players and when it as time for these inferior players to step up to the mark they were found wanting ..

Not anti utd or a utd fan in equal measure , i looked at the team moyes was inheriting and position for position at the in too many positions it was weaker than the team he left .. 
Fergie timed his escape perfectly
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty much what I mean - though he would have sorted them out! I'm no Fergie lover - he's an arrogant, obnoxious, bullying <pyo expletive> (description reminds me of an old boss - but he had 'corrupt', 'cheating' and 'thieving' labels too!) - but he could certainly deliver a team and results! 

He first impressed me with his ability to manage when he turned Andy Cole into a quality striker, rather than just a solid boot for Peter Beardsley's perfectly weighted passes! 

Mourinho would have been an excellent choice rather than Moyes, but that wasn't going to happen for a number of reasons! I think the biggest problem LvG is going to have is based on the language issue. I don't believe he has sufficient grasp of English to be able to jump on and quash the dressing-room 'banter', so will have to impose his 'philosophy' another way! Whether he will be successful will be interesting to watch!


----------



## JCW (Aug 25, 2014)

Its all down to Sir Alec , he bailed out at the right time and Moyes took the can for the lack of investment , other teams were poor and RVP won the legue for Man U with his goals , the club and team are no where near where they were and he knew it and TBH his record was a hard act to follow , Van Gal is finding that out the hard way , as for this 64 million on one player , light weight at that , we will see if it makes a difference , may do for a few weeks then what as the market will be closed


----------



## Trentcoops (Aug 25, 2014)

JCW said:



			Its all down to Sir Alec , he bailed out at the right time and Moyes took the can for the lack of investment , other teams were poor and RVP won the legue for Man U with his goals , the club and team are no where near where they were and he knew it and TBH his record was a hard act to follow , Van Gal is finding that out the hard way , as for this 64 million on one player , light weight at that , we will see if it makes a difference , may do for a few weeks then what as the market will be closed
		
Click to expand...

As if Ozil and Sancez have set the world alight so far in the premiership and that's more than 64m


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

JCW said:



			... RVP won the legue for Man U with his goals...
		
Click to expand...

Who was the daft Manager that couldn't keep/inspire him. Oh yeah, the same one that turned down Fabregas - the current star of the current league!  

ManU's success was indeed all down to ORN/SAF. But their 'failure' was certainly not!


----------



## richy (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			That's pretty much what I mean - though he would have sorted them out! I'm no Fergie lover - he's an arrogant, obnoxious, bullying <pyo expletive> (description reminds me of an old boss - but he had 'corrupt', 'cheating' and 'thieving' labels too!) - but he could certainly deliver a team and results! 

*He first impressed me with his ability to manage when he turned Andy Cole into a quality striker*, rather than just a solid boot for Peter Beardsley's perfectly weighted passes! 

Mourinho would have been an excellent choice rather than Moyes, but that wasn't going to happen for a number of reasons! I think the biggest problem LvG is going to have is based on the language issue. I don't believe he has sufficient grasp of English to be able to jump on and quash the dressing-room 'banter', so will have to impose his 'philosophy' another way! Whether he will be successful will be interesting to watch!
		
Click to expand...

You're joking, right? 55 goals in 70 games showed he was already a quality striker and at a very young age.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

richy said:



			You're joking, right? 55 goals in 70 games showed he was already a quality striker and at a very young age.
		
Click to expand...

Read the 2nd part of that paragraph! Quality goal scorer - but it was Beardsley's imagination and pass that created most of them! He was diabolical for about 6-8 months until he actually learned how to control a ball rather than just hoof one!

I'm not alone either - from Wikipedia:

Glenn Hoddle, in defence of his decision not to select Cole for the World Cup in 1998, accused Cole of needing six or seven chances to score one goal.


----------



## richy (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Read the 2nd part of that paragraph! Quality goal scorer - but it was Beardsley's imagination and pass that created most of them! He was diabolical for about 6-8 months until he actually learned how to control a ball rather than just hoof one!

I'm not alone either - from Wikipedia:

Glenn Hoddle, in defence of his decision not to select Cole for the World Cup in 1998, accused Cole of needing six or seven chances to score one goal.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2CnxRfSJUE Yeah you're dead right 

As for Hoddle, he's never said anything stupid before, has he?


----------



## JCW (Aug 25, 2014)

Trentcoops said:



			As if Ozil and Sancez have set the world alight so far in the premiership and that's more than 64m
		
Click to expand...

Thats 2 players and Ozil will this year with the players in front of him to pick out , Rome was not built in a day , For someone new on here you have started to have a go early , Man U fan maybe , it be a long time before they are strong again , buying players is one thing , 128 million for 3 players so far , will they play as a team , time will tell


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

richy said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2CnxRfSJUE Yeah you're dead right 

As for Hoddle, he's never said anything stupid before, has he?
		
Click to expand...

That vid actually proves my point! The first one being a classic example.

And I'd hazard a guess that Hoddle is rather more respected in football circles than you - or me!


----------



## NST (Aug 25, 2014)

Trentcoops said:



			As if Ozil and Sancez have set the world alight so far in the premiership and that's more than 64m
		
Click to expand...

Neither of them as good as Di Maria.


----------



## Trentcoops (Aug 25, 2014)

JCW said:



			Thats 2 players and Ozil will this year with the players in front of him to pick out , Rome was not built in a day , For someone new on here you have started to have a go early , Man U fan maybe , it be a long time before they are strong again , buying players is one thing , 128 million for 3 players so far , will they play as a team , time will tell
		
Click to expand...

I can certainly count sir, rest assured on that. Rome agreed was not built in a day but there is only one manager that has taken 10 years to build their team and although unbeaten so far it is far from fully built yet and as you have previously implied it is wrong to spend big money it's going to take him a lot longer. What difference does a persons length of time on here mean in their ability to add to a discussion.


----------



## JCW (Aug 25, 2014)

NST said:



			Neither of them as good as Di Maria.
		
Click to expand...


Thats your call , my call is they are all good players but there is no way he is worth double what we paid for sanchez , no way and RM know MU are in need of keeping the punters happy after what happen last year so MU have paid way over the odds for him and thats the word going round , Â£190 k a week wages , madness


----------



## JCW (Aug 25, 2014)

Trentcoops said:



			I can certainly count sir, rest assured on that. Rome agreed was not built in a day but there is only one manager that has taken 10 years to build their team and although unbeaten so far it is far from fully built yet and as you have previously implied it is wrong to spend big money it's going to take him a lot longer. What difference does a persons length of time on here mean in their ability to add to a discussion.
		
Click to expand...

He also built a new stadium and kept the revenue coming in every year with champions league football on a shoestring and now from a strong base they can push on and i think there are still 2 or 3 to come in yet , one thing he wont do is spent 64 million and Â£190 a week on wages for one player , thats pure madness or just a huge gamble to apleased the old trafford faithful and no one knows for sure if it will work


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

JCW said:



			Thats 2 players and Ozil will this year with the players in front of him to pick out , Rome was not built in a day , For someone new on here you have started to have a go early , Man U fan maybe , it be a long time before they are strong again , buying players is one thing , 128 million for 3 players so far , will they play as a team , time will tell
		
Click to expand...

For some reason, I'd say he's a Wimbledon AFC supporter! 

Even so, he seems to be able to identify rubbish pretty well - even as a newbie!

Ten years is a heck of long 'rebuild' time! ORN built 2 or 3 teams in that time!



JCW said:



			He also built a new stadium and kept the revenue coming in every year with champions league football on a shoestring and now from a strong base they can push on and i think there are still 2 or 3 to come in yet , one thing he wont do is spent 64 million and Â£190 a week on wages for one player , thats pure madness or just a huge gamble to apleased the old trafford faithful and no one knows for sure if it will work
		
Click to expand...

*He* hasn't built a Stadium - the Club has as the only way to increase revenue sufficiently to compete at the top! However he has done extremely well to manage within the constraints of having Â£20m+ taken from the possible budget every year!

And what makes you think the shackles are off so they can push on? The Stadium isn't going to be paid off until 2031!


----------



## richy (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			That vid actually proves my point! The first one being a classic example.

And I'd hazard a guess that Hoddle is rather more respected in football circles than you - or me!
		
Click to expand...

In that video Ruel Fox assisted more than Beardsley.


----------



## JCW (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			For some reason, I'd say he's a Wimbledon AFC supporter! 

Even so, he seems to be able to identify rubbish pretty well - even as a newbie!

Ten years is a heck of long 'rebuild' time! ORN built 2 or 3 teams in that time!
		
Click to expand...



Another insult , dig at me , is that why you keep getting banned , i find it hard not to trade insults but i have no need or want to become like you so feel free to carry on


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

JCW said:



			Another insult , dig at me , is that why you keep getting banned , i find it hard not to trade insults but i have no need or want to become like you so feel free to carry on
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Good point. Welcome to my ignore list!


----------



## JCW (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Yeah. Good point. Welcome to my ignore list!
		
Click to expand...

Good , I wont use mine as that make you important which you not


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2014)

It's an interesting time at United and after so much success in the Fergie era, the last season and the start of this must seem surreal. I wouldn't rush to write LVG off just yet nor would I bemoan the cost of your new signing. It's market forces and if you want to get top players you need to play top money. I think he could just be a revelation but I think United need to play with a pace and passion they haven't shown for a while. If it makes you feel any better I support Fulham!


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Aug 25, 2014)

I think Di Maria could do well for them - he's pacy and AFAIK had a bucketful of assists at Madrid. In fact didn't C. Ronaldo say that Di Maria was the one player they should be keeping?

I think a few of them need a good roughing up - really when I see them play only Johnny Evans seems to put his body on the line and gives 100% effort, maybe Jones too.

Anyway - let's hope that LVG can get the team out that he wants and then see how performances go. I think something along the lines of this will be his 11:
DeGea
Rafael   2 of Jones/Rojo/Evans   Shaw
Fletcher   Herrera  Mata
Rooney Van Persie Di Maria

Looks Ok....


----------



## richy (Aug 25, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			I think Di Maria could do well for them - he's pacy and AFAIK had a bucketful of assists at Madrid. In fact didn't C. Ronaldo say that Di Maria was the one player they should be keeping?

I think a few of them need a good roughing up - really when I see them play only Johnny Evans seems to put his body on the line and gives 100% effort, maybe Jones too.

Anyway - let's hope that LVG can get the team out that he wants and then see how performances go. I think something along the lines of this will be his 11:
DeGea
Rafael   2 of Jones/Rojo/Evans   Shaw
Fletcher   Herrera  Mata
Rooney Van Persie Di Maria

Looks Ok....
		
Click to expand...

Except for fletcher


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			I think Di Maria could do well for them - he's pacy and AFAIK had a bucketful of assists at Madrid. In fact didn't C. Ronaldo say that Di Maria was the one player they should be keeping?

I think a few of them need a good roughing up - really when I see them play only Johnny Evans seems to put his body on the line and gives 100% effort, maybe Jones too.

Anyway - let's hope that LVG can get the team out that he wants and then see how performances go. I think something along the lines of this will be his 11:
DeGea
Rafael   2 of Jones/Rojo/Evans   Shaw
Fletcher   Herrera  Mata
Rooney Van Persie Di Maria

Looks Ok....
		
Click to expand...

He will continue to play three at the back 

So you will have Smalling and Jones at the back and no strength in the middle of the park 

Any team with Smalling and Jones as the CB's are goign to struggle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2014)

Not sure he will keep 3 at the back. Might work for the Dutch but it's clear that with the resources he has at the moment (unless he buys) then it isn't the best option. Will be an interesting test of his management credentials though to see if he'll stubbornly try and keep putting that particular squarepeg in a round hole or see they need a more solid back line and resilience in midfield.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 25, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			I think Di Maria could do well for them - he's pacy and AFAIK had a bucketful of assists at Madrid. In fact didn't C. Ronaldo say that Di Maria was the one player they should be keeping?

I think a few of them need a good roughing up - really when I see them play only Johnny Evans seems to put his body on the line and gives 100% effort, maybe Jones too.

Anyway - let's hope that LVG can get the team out that he wants and then see how performances go. I think something along the lines of this will be his 11:
DeGea
Rafael   2 of Jones/Rojo/Evans   Shaw
Fletcher   Herrera  Mata
Rooney Van Persie Di Maria

Looks Ok....
		
Click to expand...

I'd go:

De Gea

Rojo/ Jones (or new CB) / Evans / Shaw

Carrick

Januzaj / Mata / Di Maria

Rooney

Van Persie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I'd go:

De Gea

Rojo/ Jones (or new CB) / Evans / Shaw

Carrick

Januzaj / Mata / Di Maria

Rooney

Van Persie
		
Click to expand...

Rojo is very left footed - his right is to stand on


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rojo is very left footed - his right is to stand on
		
Click to expand...

Its either that or Rafael, and tbh if Rojo has two right feet and uses both just to stand on he'd be better than Rafael 

Anyway, Philipp Lahm?


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Aug 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He will continue to play three at the back 

So you will have Smalling and Jones at the back and no strength in the middle of the park 

Any team with Smalling and Jones as the CB's are goign to struggle
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he will stick with 3 at the back either. A lot of his club success came with 4 at the back. Smalling and Jones were being touted as the next England CB combo - maybe a highly respected coach with a reputation of improving young players could get them back on that track?

I see a few folk saying that UTD need more physicality in midfield too - I agree and I think someone should put the boot into Fellaini every day in training to get him wound up! Guys got the physical attributes, just needs to get up for it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Not sure he will stick with 3 at the back either. A lot of his club success came with 4 at the back. Smalling and Jones were being touted as the next England CB combo - maybe a highly respected coach with a reputation of improving young players could get them back on that track?

I see a few folk saying that UTD need more physicality in midfield too - I agree and I think someone should put the boot into Fellaini every day in training to get him wound up! Guys got the physical attributes, just needs to get up for it!
		
Click to expand...

He has just bought a player to play in a back 3 - Rojo is either a LB or a left CB in a back 3. 

Can see him certainly continuing with it.


----------



## standrew (Aug 25, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Not sure he will stick with 3 at the back either. A lot of his club success came with 4 at the back. Smalling and Jones were being touted as the next England CB combo - maybe a highly respected coach with a reputation of improving young players could get them back on that track?

I see a few folk saying that UTD need more physicality in midfield too - I agree and I think someone should put the boot into Fellaini every day in training to get him wound up! Guys got the physical attributes, just needs to get up for it!
		
Click to expand...

He says he prefers playing upfront, and fletcher was struggling to get anyone open up front, so i think he could work well infront of fletch. He is obviously needing a kick up the erse i agree.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Aug 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has just bought a player to play in a back 3 - Rojo is either a LB or a left CB in a back 3. 

Can see him certainly continuing with it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep thats true - I was surprised they bought him TBH. It sort of looks like they are just taking what they can get rather than going for a real top player....Maybe he will be a star but I would have thought others were higher on their wanted list.

I read that Rojo can also do a job as a DM - not sure he's got the skill but would certainly add a bit of aggression in there!


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Aug 25, 2014)

standrew said:



			He says he prefers playing upfront, and fletcher was struggling to get anyone open up front, so i think he could work well infront of fletch. He is obviously needing a kick up the erse i agree.
		
Click to expand...

He probably could do a decent job battling up front BUT I think that's part of the problem as Fellaini is battling with about 6 others for a couple of spots up top.

it might take another transfer window for the squad to be balanced out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Yep thats true - I was surprised they bought him TBH. It sort of looks like they are just taking what they can get rather than going for a real top player....Maybe he will be a star but I would have thought others were higher on their wanted list.

I read that Rojo can also do a job as a DM - not sure he's got the skill but would certainly add a bit of aggression in there!
		
Click to expand...

Heard about Hummels all summer long and he would be a big signing for them 

Then there is talk of De Jong but nothing coming

Those two would be better than getting De Maria


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 25, 2014)

They have problems in all positions IMO, not enough quality or strength in depth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			They have problems in all positions IMO, not enough quality or strength in depth.
		
Click to expand...

Youre not wrong there


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2014)

And just an update....

The figure agreed is 59.7m!


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Youre not wrong there
		
Click to expand...

Makes a nice change


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 26, 2014)

If the rumours are to be believed now that Di Maria is sorted Blind will be the next through the door, shouldn't be an overly complicated transfer and so no worries with the transfer deadline day looming.

Vidal is the man that LvG really wants and will give United what they have been missing in midfield. However, the concern is the right knee of Vidal given that he hasn't started a Serie A game since 30 March and didn't complete any of Chile's WC games. He was also asked to play (unfit) at the end of the season as Juve were chasing the title and still in the Europa League.

United don't want another Hargreaves situation so 1) aren't willing to meet Juve's transfer demands and 2) will offer the player a heavily incentivised contract based on appearances etc. The would also want to ensure that the transfer is subject to a pretty vigorous medical at Carrington before signing on the dotted line. 

If that all goes pear shaped they'll turn to Milanâ€™s de Jong as a bit of a stop gap, another transfer that should be uncomplicated should United need to go down that route.

Obviously most of the above is subject to a lot of conjecture however does seem to make sense.

Assuming the new/potential purchases of Shaw, Rojo, Herrera, Di Maria, Blind and one of Vidal/de Jong plus getting the injuries sorted and a settled team playing week in, week out then United will start to show improvement so not all doom and gloom.


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2014)

Â£60m is a huge amount to pay for one player, but, if that's the difference between qualifying for the Champions League or not, it'd be worth the outlay.
The game is littered with under-performing over priced players, Torres, Fellaini and Caroll being the obvious examples, and there is still the possibility of one or two more joining that list, (Ozil and Rodriguez (to RM) spring to mind).
It'll be a few months before we can judge as to whether Â£60m has been worth it or not.
Four times the cost of Balotelli in money terms .......................... in terms of value, we'll see!


*Slime*.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 27, 2014)

As previously stated, based on tonight, defence needs sorting first and foremost.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			Â£60m is a huge amount to pay for one player, but, if that's the difference between qualifying for the Champions League or not, it'd be worth the outlay.
The game is littered with under-performing over priced players, Torres, Fellaini and Caroll being the obvious examples, and there is still the possibility of one or two more joining that list, (Ozil and Rodriguez (to RM) spring to mind).
It'll be a few months before we can judge as to whether Â£60m has been worth it or not.
Four times the cost of Balotelli in money terms .......................... in terms of value, we'll see!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Di Maria won't be the difference to them making top 4. They have much bigger problems than an attacking midfielder.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## richy (Aug 27, 2014)

Just what you'd want to hear if you're a Man U fan

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ewell-letter-fans-59-7million-Man-United.html


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 27, 2014)

richy said:



			Just what you'd want to hear if you're a Man U fan

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ewell-letter-fans-59-7million-Man-United.html

Click to expand...

I wouldn't leave Bristol City for that shambles at present!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2014)

It seems that David Moyes did not do such a bad job after all.

what amazes me is what sir alex left behind. Literally nothing. The astounding thing is that he built his empire on the back of "you won't win anything with young uns" as Alan Hansen once famously said. Yet the youth academy is dire if last nights game is anything to go by. LVG has gone on record as having said he wanted to look at the reserves. The same reserves who want to play for the first team. He must be aghast.

the ironic thing is that utd are now doing what the noisy neighbours have been accused of doing along with Liverpool, Chelsea, arsenal, spurs etc and that is trying to buy success. However in utds case it seems to be keeping away from a relegation battle and not qualify for the champs league.

have spoken to loads of utd fans, the problems at utd run a lot deeper than buying a winger, and hand on heart can anyone see them improving on last seasons seventh place. As a city fan who had decades of abuse, insults etc etc from utd fans. It may come as a surprise that rather then lay the boot in as happened to me, i am more content with letting my teams success rub ones noses in it. Long may it continue.

CTID


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2014)

Thought it was telling to read in a report on last night's MK Dons game against ManU, that Bayern Munich are looking to sign one of the MK Dons players playing last night - an 18 yr old English lad.  Clearly not good enough or foreign enough for any English club to buy and develop.


----------



## matt71 (Aug 27, 2014)

we were a joke last night and LVG better start pulling his finger out and showing us if he is as good a manager he says he is! The fact he just sits on his backside playing Sudoku during the game and not giving any directions to my team is starting to worry me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thought it was telling to read in a report on last night's MK Dons game against ManU, that Bayern Munich are looking to sign one of the MK Dons players playing last night - an 18 yr old English lad. * Clearly not good enough or foreign enough for any English club to buy and develop*.
		
Click to expand...

Dele Alli - has already been looked at by Chelsea , Man UTD and Arsenal and formal talk with Liverpool have also taken place 

They expect him to be signed by someone either this window or next and then be loaned back to MK Dons


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 27, 2014)

matt71 said:



			we were a joke last night and LVG better start pulling his finger out and showing us if he is as good a manager he says he is! The fact he just sits on his backside playing Sudoku during the game and not giving any directions to my team is starting to worry me 

Click to expand...

I must admit that seeing LVG just siting there non-plussed with his lap top and slightly listening to Giggs,reminded me of this, last night:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l_3-23zAWM

Anyone for tiffin?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Dele Alli - has already been looked at by Chelsea , Man UTD and Arsenal and formal talk with Liverpool have also taken place 

They expect him to be signed by someone either this window or next and then be loaned back to MK Dons
		
Click to expand...

Well thank goodness for that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 27, 2014)

It's all a pre-planned ploy by Van Gaal.  The transfer window closes very soon, so all he is doing is panicking the club so they spend more money in the transfer window.  He doesn't care about the Carling Cup or whatever it is now, so he just used it as a very public way of showing how weak his squad is.  I bet he was secretly happy they got thrashed by macdons, and first thing this morning he was bending Woodward's ear to say he needs more money fast.

Tactical genius.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2014)

The thing is he looks like he doesn't care. Even more apathy than Sven and McClaren put together


----------

